# Travel Channel Special All This Week



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Saw the commercial last night. They're going to cover Bryce, Zion, Tetons, etc... Looks like a nice way to get some info if you're thinking of ever making the trip. Starts at 8pm each night this week - check your local listings


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I sure miss that channel....maybe I'll have to have them turn my satelite back on!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Guess I'm going to have to check this out!

I also saw in this month's Trailer Life that RV Today is going to be on RFD-TV Wednesday, Thursday, and Sunday. More here......

I hope they get some new episodes, tho. I think I have seen quite enough of the rv park at long beach.


----------

